# A New sailor's questions



## hlmffsailmaker (Apr 20, 2010)

I am a new member here .Recently I found sailing is very interesting.So I decide to learn sailing .


----------



## Adax (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome sailmaker. I am also new here and new to sailing . This forum is a great resource and if you are not careful you will be reading for hours ...


----------



## kumgang (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome hlmffsailmaker, of course sailing is very interesting and this forum is really friendly and useful.
best wishes


----------



## hlmffsailmaker (Apr 20, 2010)

Adax said:


> Welcome sailmaker. I am also new here and new to sailing . This forum is a great resource and if you are not careful you will be reading for hours ...


thank you


----------

